# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  A fun project

## Marc

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c3...ps9e462a67.jpg

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yes very cool.
I had plans to make a chessboard and pieces (to sell) using sparkplugs....might still do it one day....  
Love the bulldog on that page BTW

----------


## Marc

Would a chess set like that sell at a reasonable price?
I always wanted to forge chess pieces. Very time consuming.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Simple answer is truck know.

----------

